# Today is the day!



## Lous mummy (Jun 16, 2014)

Introductions start today! I haven't slept a wink with excitement, I can't believe I am finally here.


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Enjoy your day  :

X


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Enjoy every minute of this magical day! Can't wait to hear all about it xx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

How exciting enjoy it   can't wait to read how it goes x x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah so exciting! Have a fabulous day.


----------



## Lous mummy (Jun 16, 2014)

I have had the most amazing day! I was greeted with smiles and giggles and she even pushed herself away from the foster carer to get to me! She obviously recognised me from my photos that have taken over the foster caters house, I am fascinated by how well that works! 
So, feeling totally overwhelmed and exhausted and wondering if a power nap is acceptable


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

So pleased you had a great day 😊 Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Brilliant, enjoy every second (and nap as much ad you want to!) xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

So glad you have had a wonderful day!! Xxx


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Amazing!! How old is yr LO? Ours is 16 months and I'm wondering whether he'll know us from the pics we send ahead. Congratulations on starting this new chapter. All being well, I'm four months behind you!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah congratulations!! So happy for you and yes a power nap is most definitely acceptable


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

How wonderful!
Enjoy every single moment 😝

Ciacox, our LO was 15 months at intros and she recognised us! We had done a DVD and recorded her a story book, she knew our voices and kept bringing us the book (it's still her favourite book 9 months on) x


----------



## Lous mummy (Jun 16, 2014)

Ciacox, she is almost 7 months old, I also sent the Lamaze butterfly and she absolutely loves it!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We gave our lo the butterfly too at 6 months and he still loves it now at 18 months! 

What a lovely age lolly, so much to enjoy and experience so many firsts! Hope today is just as wonderful and lo will be home soon.


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Lou's Mummy

Our LO was 7 months at intros. It's a lovely age. We also did butterfly which worked well

Enjoy ☺
X


----------



## Lous mummy (Jun 16, 2014)

I cannot physically contain my excitement, today I will collect LO and bring her home forever, intros have been amazing! I have loved every second, now I'm just eager to start our new chapter xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah how brilliant. A truly wonderful day! Congrats!


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Awwh that's so lovely have a great day and big hugs to you for the start of your new family


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Amazing enjoy every minute x


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

How lovely, the start of your new family x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Wonderful!    Look what you've achieved!


----------

